# Paumé je suis G3



## titimac1 (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et tous.

Désoler pour le titre car je ne sais vraiment pas comment m'exprimer sur le sujet.

Voila je ne sais rien mais absolument rien de l 'univers I Mac et je ne sais même pas si j'ai choisis le bon forum pour avoir de l'aide,pardonner mon ignorance.

Bref l 'informatique et moi sa fait >> 6 et 4=11 je pose tout et je retiens rien.
Cela dit dans l'entreprise j'utilise effectivement un pc juste pour entrée des données et sa s'arrête là.

Donc je viens de récupérer un I Mac pour le remettre en bonne et du forme et ainsi fait je le redonne à la personne.

Je vais donc essayer de donner les infos sur ce I Mac .

Modele number M5521
EMC n° 1857
I MAC 500/IN/128/20/CDRW/ULTRA/56K/FW/VGA
Mac OSX version 10.1
Processeur Power Pc G3 indigo 400 Mghz
Mémoire 128 Mo
MATSHITA CD-RW 7121 Média

*Les CD avec I Mac sont:*
i MAC Software install
i Mac Restauration de logiciel 1/3; 2/3; 3/3.
Mac OS9  Mac OS9.2.1 Update CD
MAC OS X Version 10.1 Upgrade CD 
I MAC Applications
I MAC Installation de logiciels
Apple Hardware Test

*Problèmes:*

Impossible de graver un CD à partir I tune(je ne connais pas la version I Tune) 
J'ai essayer plusieurs types et Marque de CD à chaque fois il rejette le CD.

J'ai remarquer que l'heure et la date n'est pas à jour donc je me suis balader dans les différents menu pour trouver le réglage ,mais une fois le réglage fait et si je débranche le pc du secteur et bien la date l'heure et l'année ne sont plus bonne je retourne en 1970.

La touche pomme doit donnée quoi un menu car j'ai beau appuyer dessus sa ne fait rien.

J'ai brancher le câble Ethernet pour essayer Internet 5 et par moment soit la page je peut pas la voir entièrement et il n 'y a pas d'ascenseur pour monter ou descendre.
Et parfois internet 5 se ferme sens aucune raison.

Voila pour le moment les premières questions.

Je vous remercie de vos réponses et solutions,et vous souhaite une bonne fin de journée.

@+titi


----------



## alaincha (18 Mars 2010)

titimac1 a dit:


> Impossible de graver un CD à partir I tune(je ne connais pas la version I Tune)


iTunes était alors en version 1 (ou peut être 2). Je doute qu'il fonctionne encore.

D'autre part un lecteur/enregistreur CD ou DVD qui n'a pas servi pendant plusieurs années est très souvent HS. Il n'y a rien d'étonnant.



titimac1 a dit:


> J'ai remarquer que l'heure et la date n'est pas à jour donc je me suis balader dans les différents menu pour trouver le réglage ,mais une fois le réglage fait et si je débranche le pc du secteur et bien la date l'heure et l'année ne sont plus bonne je retourne en 1970.


Il suffit de changer la pile. Une recherche sur Google va t'expliquer ce qu'est la "pile", son utilité et comment la changer.



titimac1 a dit:


> La touche pomme doit donnée quoi un menu car j'ai beau appuyer dessus sa ne fait rien.
> 
> J'ai brancher le câble Ethernet pour essayer Internet 5 et par moment soit la page je peut pas la voir entièrement et il n 'y a pas d'ascenseur pour monter ou descendre.
> Et parfois internet 5 se ferme sens aucune raison.


Là je n'ai pas compris.


----------



## Invité (18 Mars 2010)

A priori, tu as un lecteur Cd et non un graveur. 

Dans tes tests t'es en Os9 ou OsX ?


----------



## titimac1 (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour alaincha merci de votre réponse.

Je veux dire que la touche Pomme n'a aucun effet 
IE5 n affiche pas la page complètement et dans certains cas les images ou texte sont tronqués donc on ne peut pas voir la page entièrement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h12 ----------

Bonjour Invité merci de votre réponse.

Au démarrage il y a marquer OS X Vesion 10.1 
Si je m'en réfère >>pomme>>A propos de ce Mac. OS X Version 10.1
Ensuite se lance l'environnement classic .


----------



## christophe2312 (18 Mars 2010)

Invité a dit:


> A priori, tu as un lecteur Cd et non un graveur.
> 
> Bonsoir a tous
> Désolé dans l info de son imac 500 il est graveur cd
> ...


----------



## titimac1 (18 Mars 2010)

re

Bon j'ai réussi a gravé à partir I Tune version1.1
Il faut quitter le mode classic ensuite ouvrir I Tune et effectuer les manipes pour graver.

http://support.apple.com/kb/TA44597?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Mais il ne prend pas tout les CD et CD-R W

CD- R W  Philips  T D K >>  non pas pu graver

CD-R W  Sony  >>oui j'ai pu graver
CD-R80  T D K  >>oui j'ai pu graver

Donc déjà elle pourra graver 
Pour internet je pense pas qu'elle ira sur le web
Reste son imprimante qu'elle n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner donc j'irai demain chercher la LEXMAR Z6000 d'après se que je vu dans applications.

Pour la pile donc elle garde les valeurs qui peut y avoir dans une eprom ou mémoire morte 
Se qui m'aurais intéresser c'est un lien ou fichier que je peut lire sur un pc ,du démontage du I Mac M5521 mais des que les chefs seront parti je refait une recherche .


Je vous remercie de vos réponses et solutions

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h40 ----------

Exacte christophe2312 c'est bien un graveur

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h43 ----------

CM400 C'est quoi christophe2312?


----------



## alaincha (18 Mars 2010)

titimac1 a dit:


> dès que les chefs seront parti je refait une recherche .



Et il faut attendre que les chefs soient partis ?


----------



## tsss (18 Mars 2010)

V'la le petit lien 
On voit bien la pile sur la 5éme photo.

et puis sache que ce genre de machine s'upgrade très bien, un disque dur plus gros (limité à 120 Go), en mémoire vive (maxi 1Go), et l'os maximum supporté sur ces petites boules est mac Os 10.4.11 (Tiger). Tiger permettrait une meilleur compatibilité avec les applications récentes qui ne sont souvent plus supportées sur les anciennes versions de mac os X .. Sinon un coup d'oeil ici &#8212;> http://mac.oldapps.com/ !

 

c'est joli un imac G3


----------



## titimac1 (18 Mars 2010)

alaincha a dit:


> Et il faut attendre que les chefs soient partis ?



Et oui je suis encore dans l'atelier et il aime pas trop nous voir sur le pc ,je fais mine de retirer des listignes pour les programmes sur les machines CN fraiseur est mon métier.
Donc gaffe aux chiefs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h05 ----------




tsss a dit:


> V'la le petit lien
> On voit bien la pile sur la 5éme photo.
> 
> et puis sache que ce genre de machine s'upgrade très bien, un disque dur plus gros (limité à 120 Go), en mémoire vive (maxi 1Go), et l'os maximum supporté sur ces petites boules est mac Os 10.4.11 (Tiger). Tiger permettrait une meilleur compatibilité avec les applications récentes qui ne sont souvent plus supportées sur les anciennes versions de mac os X .. Sinon un coup d'oeil ici > http://mac.oldapps.com/ !
> ...



Merci bien tsss 
Donc la pile c'est celle qui est en haut à gauche genre pile baton  
Ou peut on trouver se genre de pile?


----------



## tsss (18 Mars 2010)

titimac1 a dit:


> &#8230;..
> Ou peut on trouver se genre de pile?



Ici 

Les fraiseuses numériques &#8230;. j'en ai pt des carbures &#8230;


----------



## titimac1 (18 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Ici
> 
> Les fraiseuses numériques . j'en ai pt des carbures



tout dépend de la matière et de la profondeur de passe  mais il est vrais que lorsque tu tombe sur de la fonderie Acier ou fonte qui vient d Indonésie et bien la tu as 40 plaquettes qui saute d'un coup  à 8 la plaquettes et je compte pas le re réglage de l outils.
Bref ceci est un autre sujet ou plutôt hors sujet.
Mais je fraise depuis 30 ans et je pense que l industrie dans se genre de métier c'est bientôt la fin.

Merci pour les liens


----------



## christophe2312 (18 Mars 2010)

[/COLOR]CM400 C'est quoi christophe2312?[/QUOTE]

Carte mere simplement, une 400mhz
Sur tiger (10,4) il n y aura aucun probleme avec itunes et autres applications
10,1 ou puma est vraiment trop ancien (exemple Windows 95 par rapport a XP)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h07 ----------

Une de mes premieres machines , vraiment pas de soucis avec sauf avec le chat!!!!!


----------



## titimac1 (20 Mars 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> [/COLOR]CM400 C'est quoi christophe2312?



Carte mere simplement, une 400mhz
Sur tiger (10,4) il n y aura aucun probleme avec itunes et autres applications
10,1 ou puma est vraiment trop ancien (exemple Windows 95 par rapport a XP)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h07 ----------

Une de mes premieres machines , vraiment pas de soucis avec sauf avec le chat!!!!![/QUOTE]

Bonsoir à toutes et tous.

Bon j'ai pas pu squatté le bureau pour répondre de suite.

Merci de votre réponse christophe2312 au sujet de la CM 400.
J'ai fini par installer l'imprimante enfin de compte c'est une LEXMARK Z602.
Elle fonctionne juste un petit problème d'encre car la personne ne sens sert pratiquement pas.

Il me reste plus cas démonter le dessous pour voir la référence exacte de la pile.

Je vous tient au courant de la suite.

@+titi


----------



## titimac1 (20 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et tous.

Bon je viens de démonter l' I Mac.
Mesure de la pile avec l' ohmmètre il indique 0 Volt .  donc  elle est  vide.

Voici des photos














La référence de la pile>> Tadiran Lithium  3.6 Volts.

Vais je trouver cette pile chez un photographe ou en grande surface ?
Quand je vais remettre la pile y'a t-il autre chose à paramétrés?

Sur la première photo à droite il y a comme un petit bouton poussoir à quoi sert -il? 

Merci de vos réponses et solutions
Bonne journée et bon Wk à tous. 

@+titi


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Mars 2010)

pour la touche pomme il faut que tu te dise qu'elle équivaut grosso-modo à la touche CTRL du PC et la touche CTRL du mac permet elle de faire un clic droit en la combinant avec le clic de la souris.


----------



## titimac1 (20 Mars 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> pour la touche pomme il faut que tu te dise qu'elle équivaut grosso-modo à la touche CTRL du PC et la touche CTRL du mac permet elle de faire un clic droit en la combinant avec le clic de la souris.



Bonjour lepetitpiero merci de votre réponse .
Je prend note car pour le moment j'ai démonter l' I Mac .

J'irais chercher la pile lundi ou mardi, pourvu que je la trouve.

Bon W K à toi lepetitpiero

@+titi


----------



## Invité (21 Mars 2010)

titimac1 a dit:


> Vais je trouver cette pile chez un photographe ou en grande surface ?
> Quand je vais remettre la pile y'a t-il autre chose à paramétrés?



On en trouvait à la Fnac, il n'y a pas longtemps. Comme c'est pas courant comme format, c'est cher entre 10 et 15&#8364;



> Sur la première photo à droite il y a comme un petit bouton poussoir à quoi sert -il?


Pour le reset de la carte mère.


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mars 2010)

titimac1 a dit:
			
		

> Sur la première photo à droite il y a comme un petit bouton poussoir à quoi sert -il?





Invité a dit:


> Pour le reset de la carte mère.



Dernière précision: pas toucher.


----------



## daffyb (21 Mars 2010)

Faudrait vraiment mettre à jour ta version de MacOS X en mettant au minimum 10.3 et au maximum 10.4
Ajouter de la RAM ça serait bien aussi.
MacOS 10.1 est vraiment une daube ! faut pas laisser un utilisateur avec cette version ! c'est du sabotage


----------



## titimac1 (22 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Dernière précision: pas toucher.




Bonjour à toutes et tous.

Bonjour Pamoi merci de votre réponse

Ok pas toucher ,je part du principe que moi pas connaitre la fonction moi pas toucher.

@+titi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h10 ----------




daffyb a dit:


> Faudrait vraiment mettre à jour ta version de MacOS X en mettant au minimum 10.3 et au maximum 10.4
> Ajouter de la RAM ça serait bien aussi.
> MacOS 10.1 est vraiment une daube ! faut pas laisser un utilisateur avec cette version ! c'est du sabotage



Bonjour daffyb 5430170.Merci de votre réponse.

Il ne tiendrai qu'à moi je ferai cette mise à jour mais le G3 ne m'appartient pas .
Mais je vais lui en parler de cette mise à jour à savoir si elle est prete pour remettre de la barette mémoire .....

Du reste c'est quoi comme barrette qui va bien pour le G3?
Et pour la mise à jour faut -il acheter la version ou bien cette mise à jours se fait via internet comme mise à jour gratuite?

@+titi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h18 ----------




Invité a dit:


> On en trouvait à la Fnac, il n'y a pas longtemps. Comme c'est pas courant comme format, c'est cher entre 10 et 15
> 
> Pour le reset de la carte mère.




Bonjour Invité merci de votre réponse.

15 roro gloups pas glob pas glob.


@+titi


----------



## tsss (22 Mars 2010)

titimac1 a dit:


> .....
> 
> Du reste c'est quoi comme barrette qui va bien pour le G3?
> Et pour la mise à jour faut -il acheter la version ou bien cette mise à jours se fait via internet comme mise à jour gratuite?
> ...



Les imac G3 fonctionnent avec de la sdram pc100 ou pc133, sur celui là, tu peux monter à 1 Go 

Pour la pile, 5 euros et des patates sur ebay (cf. le lien que je t'avais donné).



Faut le faire revivre ce G3 et le booster, puis le passer sous Tiger. Le propriétaire n'en sera que plus satisfait  Par contre, non la maj n'est pas gratuite, idem que pour la pile, tu trouvera des dvd d'installation de Tiger (prendre la version Retail - dvd noir)!


----------



## titimac1 (2 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
Bonjour Tsss merci de votre réponse et détaille de se que la personne pourra faire avec son i mac G3

Nous sommes en attente de  commande/réception de la pile via un magasin dépositaire Apple .
Deux semaines de délai et 15 roro  pas glop pas glop vu le prix que l'on peut avoir sur Ebay mais j'ai pas vu le prix du transport.

Donc prochain poste des que j'ai reçu la power pile

@+titi


----------

